# Looking for 240mm Gyuto and other



## Michał Stankiewicz (Sep 30, 2019)

Hello,

That is my first forum post, so I would like to say hello.

I am looking for 240mm Gyuto for "everyday use". I would be using it 5 days a week up to once (to prepare a meal) and 2 days a week up to three times (to prepare meals). I would be interested in some kind of carbon still, Japanese knife I would be able maintain by myself. 

Currently I have:
Ton of small Victorinox knifes
Victorinox bread knife
Victorinox 6.8006.19L8B
Kohetsu AG 165mm Nakiri

Could you recommend me something.

Apart for that I would need to buy stones to sharpen knifes and some kind of material to lean it (unless normal kitchen towel is enough). I would be happy if you could recommend me something.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Michał! 
Are you right-handed? Would you be fine with a Western handle?


----------



## Michał Stankiewicz (Sep 30, 2019)

A) Yes, I am right-handed
B) Yes, but I would prefer the octagonal one (still I am fine with both of them).


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

You may consider a Misono Swedish Carbon or a Fujiwara Kanefusa FKH with japanesechefsknife.com 
Both have a Western handle and are
quite middle of the road. 
Very easy sharpening. The Misono has the finest grained steel, the FKH a bit coarser, adding some bite.
Misono has a splendid Fit&Finish at this price point, FKH is more basic, but still OK. Tip on Misono is a spear point, FKH tip is lower as common with Japanese chef's knives. 
If you find it at an attractive price, the Masahiro Virgin Carbon is an interesting option as well. Basic in its F&F, the harder steel, though, with an even more pronounced asymmetry.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

If you want an octagonal handle and carbon steel check out Moritaka. Their knives are all Ao-Ko/Super Aogami and have beautiful octagonal handles.


----------



## tatnall (Oct 23, 2012)

Lots of good suggestions. Since it is such a personal decision and there is no real objectively 'best', all I will say have a Matsumoto in 270 MM Wa that is my primary knife and has been for several years now and have been extremely happy with it. They do have a 240 MM which I have used and I like as well, but it is nice sometimes for me to have the extra length.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

On a side note: it is quite common amongst Japanese makers to change a blade's character with the size. Not just a few extra centimetres, but heavier, wider, less nimble as well.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

For everyday use it's hard to go wrong with the Kanehide PS60. I had one for over a year - used it every day and had no complaints. The price/performance ratio is hard to beat.

https://www.chefknivestogo.com/kapswahagy24.html


----------

